# Welche CPU Architektur ist die richtige *cofused*

## zeljko

Also ich versuche Gentoo auf einem HP Pro Liant ML 150 zu installieren.

Leider musste ich mehrmals die Installation abbrechen da ich entweder sie falsche cd heruntergeladen hatte oder den falschen kernel gebootet hatte oder den falschen installieren wollte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, die kiste hat 2 dualcore xeons mit 8 Gb Ram und soll Verschlüsselung durchführen (luks)

Es soll eine 64bit Version von gentoo installieren.

Wiki habe ich gequält nach IA64, amd64, x86 aber nun bin ich komplett verwirrt welche gentoo version ist jetzt richtig?

PS: ich kenne das so das x68_64 die 64bit version ist (siehe suse z.B.) aber hier steht nur "x86" ohne 64bit das ist laut wiki Achi. die AMD verbrochen und Intel später übernommen hat. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86#64_Bit

dann dachte ich ok nimmste halt IA64 da steht aber nur was von Itanium CPUs  "Die IA-64 Architektur ist von der Intel 64 Architektur zu unterscheiden, die in wesentlich mehr Prozessoren eingesetzt wird und kompatibel zu der 64-Bit-Architektur von AMD (AMD64) ist."

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA64

Und amd 64 hört sich jetzt auch nicht danach an als ob es für den Zweck sinvoll ist. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64

Kurzum ich verstehe nicht was die verschiedenen Version bei gentoo bedueten sollen.

----------

## zyko

Du willst amd64. 

amd64 = x86_64

Der Name enthält den String "AMD", weil die Firma AMD als erste x86-kompatible 64bit CPUs auf den Markt gebracht hat. Für kurze Zeit gab es damals x86-kompatible 64bit Chips ausschließlich von AMD. Intel zog später nach und nannte seine 64bit Desktop-CPUs "EM64T" oder "Intel 64". Diese Chips sind nach außen hin, also abgesehen von einigen CPU-internen Spielerein, 100% identisch zu amd64. Die Bezeichnung amd64 hatte sich aber bereits eingebürgert und wurde daher für alle 64bit x86-basierten CPUs beibehalten.

IA64 ist wiederum eine völlig andere Architektur, die nicht mit der x86-Architektur kompatibel ist. AFAIK wollte Intel ursprünglich mit der Itanium-Architektur zu amd64 in Konkurenz treten, aber Microsoft und andere wichtige Firmen wollten nicht mehrere zueinander inkompatible Platformen unterstützen und ließen ia64 unbeachtet.

----------

